# Feliz San Jerónimo de Estridón - Translator's Day



## sayah

Hola a todos,

Como hoy en San Jerónimo de Estridón, aprovecho esta página para felicitar a todos los traductores, de estudios o de vocación, por su día...

¡FELICIDADES TRADUCTORES!

Sayah


----------



## Namarne

Me uno a la felicitación, con motivo de la festividad del santo patrón de los traductores.  
Y de paso le pido a san Jerónimo que nos ilumine y nos guíe para no cometer más yerros de los estrictamente necesarios.


----------



## Eugin

¡Muy feliz día a todos mis colegas *traductores* y a los que ejercen esta profesión de pura vocación y amor a los idiomas!!  Y el deseo de que nuestra profesión sea, cada día, más y más reconocida y valorada... 

¡Un saludo para todos!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades para todos los traductores del foro (y fuera de él).

Un abrazo

Ant


----------



## ordira

*FELIZ DÍA DEL TRADUCTOR*

Felicidades a todos mis colegas alrededor del mundo en este nuestro día y agradecimientos por su valiosa ayuda en momentos que a veces parecen difíciles. Sigamos en esta tarea que es reconocida por los que saben, menospreciada por otros, pero que nos deja, sin duda, una gran satisfacción.





P.D. ¿Por qué no está en la lista de eventos de la página principal?


----------



## UVA-Q

*FELICIDADES A TODOS LOS TRADUCTORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Especialmente a los que nos brindan siempre su ayuda.
*ABRAZOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## amianto

I do not know if this kind of message is allowed, but I wish all of you 
Happy Translators' Day


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias, pero tenes que poner este mensaje en Congrats Pages.
Muchas felicidades a todos
Saludos.


----------



## Guidalthy Rousseaux

I did not even know! 
I wish you too a happy Translators' Day!
Regards,
Rousseaux


----------



## Metztli

*F E L I C I D A D E S ! ! ! ! ! ! *​ 
Colegas, compañeros y amigos traductores! 

Se les quiere!!! (y mucho!)


----------



## SDLX Master

* Indeed, HAPPY DAY TO US, TRANSLATORS AROUND THE WORLD!!!! *​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades compañeros traductores. *


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you, Sayah, for a marvelous thread.

Saint Jerome by 
Ghirlandaio
Rubens
Carvaggio


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Felicidades!_​ 
Tanto a los colegas traductores como a todas las personas generosas que prestan su maravillosa ayuda para que podamos mejorar nuestro trabajo. Su labor es la de grandiosos traductores con gran experiencia.

Un abrazote y un enorme agradecimiento


----------



## Mirlo

Felicidades a todos los cloegas traductores!!!!

30 de Septiembre
*San Jerónimo*
*Año 420*​Qué bueno que tengamos un día para celebrar esta profesión que tanto amamos. Queríamos felicitar a todos los traductores y estudiantes de traducción en este día. Y para los que no conocen el motivo por el cual festejamos el día del traductor el 30 de septiembre, espero que lean un poco más sobre la historia de San Jerónimo, el primer traductor de la biblia como se la concibe en la actualidad.


----------



## ILT

¡Argggg! Se me pasó el día, pero desde acá mis más calurosas felicitaciones a todos los colegas, profesionales y aficionados. Desde quien traduce documentos que se leerán en todo el mundo hasta quien traduce la receta para su mamá.
¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## ordira

Uso un hilo anterior para celebrar un día más del traductor arrow: en su edición 2009), muchas felicidades a todos los colegas!!!!!


----------



## amianto

Yo también me uno en la felicitación a todos los traductores.

Aprovecho también para darles las gracias por su valiosa ayuda.


----------

